# ec stack



## Malevolence (May 24, 2012)

So I am pretty sure I want to take this during or after pct!! some advise please!

http://www.mpresearchsupply.com/store/products/CEC-Stack-%2850mcg%29-50-X-50CT-.html


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2012)

DO NOT BUY THAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  There is a lower dose version that comes in 25mcg. Buy that one.  But other than that - it is not just e/c. The first c is for cytomel or t3.  A thyroid hormone. I'm not sure if you are familiar with t3 but its generally not advised to run t3 while off... Definitely do not use it in PCT.  During PCT you need to focus on cramming cals down and working your ass off to keep what you've earned.  T3 will strip you of some of that.

Instead, try his e/c/a stack.


----------



## Malevolence (May 24, 2012)

Duly noted!!  I will look into that!  TY  POB


----------



## Lulu66 (May 24, 2012)

I wouldnt mess with t3 off cycle.


----------

